# Sauvegarde d'un Ipad



## stag1952 (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je viens de m'acheter un Ipad.
Je n'ai pas d'ordinateur, j'ai seulement mon Ipad.
Est-ce que je pourrais faire une sauvegarde de mon Ipad si je m'achetais le Time Capsule de Apple ?

Merci


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## ed83 (15 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Pour sauvegarder ton ipad tu dois utiliser i tunes ... IOS   avec  iTunes
Pour sauvegarder ton mac tu utilise time machine ...  OSX avec time machine
La time capsule peut être utiliser par les deux avec une partition pour les datas et une partition pour time machine, ce qui va te permettre d'augmenter la capacité de ton ipad là ou se trouve ta time capsule ...
Tous tes achats sur apple store sont sauvegardés par eux même  tant que tu as tes login et password , tu ne risque rien


----------



## Gwen (15 Janvier 2014)

Non, la Time Capsule ne sauvegarde pas un iPad sans ordinateur associé.

Le mieux est de sauvegarder dans iCloud pour toi. Donc, soit prendre un abonnement iCloud (renouvelable chaque année) soit te contenter des 5Go alloués pour la sauvegarde.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Janvier 2014)

Mon iPad a 560 Mb qui sont utilisés pour sa sauvegarde sur iCloud. 
Donc, le compte gratuit de 5 Gb est plus suffisant. 
J'ai dessus aussi mon iPhone.


----------



## feydaykyn (2 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

je me permets de me greffer à ce post car ma mère a le même problème, un Ipad sans ordinateur, mais le sien est plein à ras-bord de photos et vidéos. Est-ce qu'Icloud est capable de vider son Ipad tout seul si je lui prends un abonnement ?
Les vendeurs d'un Apple Store lui ont conseillé d'acheter un mac mini, j'ai du mal à croire qu'il n'existe pas de solution moins onéreuse !

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (2 Février 2014)

iCloud est la solution.
Il faut lui crée un compte gratuit (5gb de capacité gratuit, ensuite il faut payer) et sélectionner les photos qui seront sauvegardées dessus. Ensuite, elle pourra effacer les photos de son iPad pour gagner de la place. 
Autre option  Dropbox. Même manipulation. 
Je crois me souvenir que lors d'une keynote, Jobs avait dit qu'iCloud ne décomptabiliserait pas les photos dans le stockage iCloud. Quelqu'un peut infirmer ou confirmer cela?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Février 2014)

J'ai un To en ligne chez hubic... Très efficace...

Mais le plus important, c'est bien de sauvegarder, mais la sauvegarde unique (surtout dans le cloud) est risquée... Il faut multiplier les sauvegardes...

Pour du cloud unique, je conseillerais de le faire sur iCloud, hubic, dropbox et skydrive...

Hubic n'est pas cher et permet de prendre un To pour une centaine d'euros par an. Les autres en compte gratuit pour y repartir l'essentiel... La seule façon. De sécuriser, c'est de multiplier les sauvegardes...

Sinon, la plupart des fabricants de disques durs propose des disques wifi adaptes à l'iPad... Mais encore une fois, une seule sauvegarde n'est pas suffisante...


----------



## feydaykyn (3 Février 2014)

Je vais lui installer cela alors, merci beaucoup !

Bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2014)

Et comment tu sauves ton iPad chez Hubic ?

Et surtout, comment tu le restaures ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Février 2014)

Je parle de sauvegarder les fichiers (photos surtout, vidéo etc) pour éviter de perdre tous les souvenirs...


----------

